# Mexico? or somewhere else?



## sillywilly

Hola, My first post, so please go easy. I realize the answers to my questions are somewhere within all the other post, but who has the time, so doing like most and starting from scratch. My common law wife of 15 years and myself are retiring in September and trying to decide where to live year round, outside of Canada. We have both lived in Victoria BC all our lives, and aside from the very high cost of living in Canada, we are just tired of the wet winters, although not as cold and snowy as other parts of the country, but still, had enough. I'm 56, she's 57, she will have a union pension of $1900/month, but I will not have any pension for 4 years as I was self employed, and even then will not be much. Using our savings and selling our house will give us more than enough to buy and to live on. Our first choice would be Hawaii, but being Canadian, not do-able as theres the 6 month per years rule. So looking at Mexico, Panama or maybe Ecuador or Costa Rica. We want beachfront, or at least ocean view. Over the years, we have been to PV, Cabo, Manzanillo, and Mazatlan, but more for vacations than thinking retirement. So wondering what coastal cities have large nob expat populations, and I know rules recently changed, so currently whats the minimum income per person, and is it lowered by buying property, and does common law qualify us as married, like in Canada, or must everything be done as 2 single people, and how would that affect me as I only have money in the bank as opposed to a pension income. Wherever we choose, we will visit first, maybe rent for 6 months before buying, but just need some basic info so we know whether to keep thinking of Mexico, or look more into Panama, Ecuador or maybe Costa Rica. Gracias, Bill


----------



## RVGRINGO

Have you spent time in the hot and humid, rather unbearable for most, summers on the coast? Before deciding, you should explore the higher ground with great year-round climate just half a day inland by car. By the way: Plan on buying your car in Mexico, as you will be permanentes before you know it, and prohibited from driving a foreign plated car. Permanent importation of your current car may not be practical or economical, even if it is eligible as a NAFTA vehicle of a certain age.
In any case, you must apply at the Mexican consulate nearest your residence, in Canada, for residence visas for Mexico, either temporal (for 4 years) or permanente. There are income/financial requirements, which they will explain. Mexico will recognise your status as a couple and if only one qualifies financially, not all is lost. Once that person gets the visa card in Mexico, the other (with a tourist permit) may apply for equal status as a family member.


----------



## Justina

I lived in Mexico for many years but presume you are talking of Canadian dollars and don't know the conversion rate. However, I believe that Costa Rica is quite expensive while the others you mention could, apart from the weather, become a bit too chaotic for you.
Why don't you look at Zihuatanejo, not ixtapa, although that is included in the airport sign. It's a lovely little town, basically a fishing village but caters to foreigners. 
I can't answer your other questions.


----------



## sillywilly

RVGRINGO said:


> Have you spent time in the hot and humid, rather unbearable for most, summers on the coast? Before deciding, you should explore the higher ground with great year-round climate just half a day inland by car. By the way: Plan on buying your car in Mexico, as you will be permanentes before you know it, and prohibited from driving a foreign plated car. Permanent importation of your current car may not be practical or economical, even if it is eligible as a NAFTA vehicle of a certain age.
> In any case, you must apply at the Mexican consulate nearest your residence, in Canada, for residence visas for Mexico, either temporal (for 4 years) or permanente. There are income/financial requirements, which they will explain. Mexico will recognise your status as a couple and if only one qualifies financially, not all is lost. Once that person gets the visa card in Mexico, the other (with a tourist permit) may apply for equal status as a family member.


We have been to both Manz and Maz in October/November, and only took a week, if that to climatize, and for us, hot and humid is better than wet and dreary. Not interested in higher ground areas, we are "beach people", and thats the type of vacations we always take., which is why we know its the type of place we want to spend our retirement. Will choose an area where a car will not be needed. Gracias


----------



## Isla Verde

sillywilly said:


> We have been to both Manz and Maz in October/November, and only took a week, if that to climatize, and for us, hot and humid is better than wet and dreary. Not interested in higher ground areas, we are "beach people", and thats the type of vacations we always take., which is why we know its the type of place we want to spend our retirement. Will choose an area where a car will not be needed. Gracias


I assume that by Manz and Maz (sounds a bit like a comedy team!) you mean Manzanillo and Mazatlan. The weather in both cities in October/November is nothing at all like the weather in the summer. You should plan a visit to one or both of these cities in July/August to get a real sense of what living there year 'round would be like.


----------



## sillywilly

Isla Verde said:


> I assume that by Manz and Maz (sounds a bit like a comedy team!) you mean Manzanillo and Mazatlan. The weather in both cities in October/November is nothing at all like the weather in the summer. You should plan a visit to one or both of these cities in July/August to get a real sense of what living there year 'round would be like.


Yes , By Manz and Maz, I mean Manzanillo and Mazatlan. We went to Manzanillo in mid September one year, and it was over 100 every day with thunderstorms, rain and was so humid even the cashier at Walmart was complaining, but we weren't. Besides, wherever we end up, we would probably come back to Victoria once a year for a few weeks to visit etc, so would do it in either July or August when the temp in Victoria is in the high 70's - mid 80's. Being hot and humid for a few months a year would not be a reason for us to decide not to move somewhere.


----------



## lagoloo

"but being Canadian, not do-able as theres the 6 month per years rule. "

Does this mean that you are only going to spend 6 months a year outside of Canada?

I'm a former "beach person" and am glad to be living in the Higlands with its' near perfect year around climate and a very easy drive to the beach of only around 4 hours (going at a sane speed) on a good newer highway when we feel the need for a beach fix.

But......whatever does it for you. Good luck.


----------



## sillywilly

lagoloo said:


> "but being Canadian, not do-able as theres the 6 month per years rule. "
> Does this mean that you are only going to spend 6 months a year outside of Canada?


A Canadian can only live in the U.S for no more than 180 days per year, unless you have a work or student visas, or sponsorship from family already there, or make a very large financial investment etc etc. Last I heard, minimum 500k. and even then still might not qualify for year round residency. We don't fall into any of the categories that would allow us to live in Hawaii year round . We can't just move there to retire. Trust me, if we could, it would be Hawaii, here we come. We plan on leaving Canada for good, except for maybe returning for a few weeks per year to visit family/friends etc . .


----------



## AlanMexicali

sillywilly said:


> A Canadian can only live in the U.S for no more than 180 days per year, unless you have a work or student visas, or sponsorship from family already there, or make a very large financial investment etc etc. Last I heard, minimum 500k. and even then still might not qualify for year round residency. We don't fall into any of the categories that would allow us to live in Hawaii year round . We can't just move there to retire. Trust me, if we could, it would be Hawaii, here we come. We plan on leaving Canada for good, except for maybe returning for a few weeks per year to visit family/friends etc . .


180 days is 6 months. The US raised the maximun stay for Canadians to 7 months about 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## sillywilly

AlanMexicali said:


> 180 days is 6 months. The US raised the maximun stay for Canadians to 7 months about 1 1/2 years ago.


6 months isn't always 180 days  infact I believe the rule is actually up to 182 days, but either way, I heard they might change the law to allow stays up to 240 days, but I can't find anything about a 7 month rule being in effect. but even if true, whether its 7 months or 240 days, it would still mean we would need a second residence somewhere else for 4-5 months, which isn't in the budget.


----------



## vantexan

sillywilly said:


> 6 months isn't always 180 days  infact I believe the rule is actually up to 182 days, but either way, I heard they might change the law to allow stays up to 240 days, but I can't find anything about a 7 month rule being in effect. but even if true, whether its 7 months or 240 days, it would still mean we would need a second residence somewhere else for 4-5 months, which isn't in the budget.


Maybe split your year between Hawaii and a low cost country like Ecuador or Nicaragua? Both have excellent beaches.


----------



## TundraGreen

sillywilly said:


> Yes , By Manz and Maz, I mean Manzanillo and Mazatlan. We went to Manzanillo in mid September one year, and it was over 100 every day with thunderstorms, rain and was so humid even the cashier at Walmart was complaining, but we weren't. Besides, wherever we end up, we would probably come back to Victoria once a year for a few weeks to visit etc, so would do it in either July or August when the temp in Victoria is in the high 70's - mid 80's. Being hot and humid for a few months a year would not be a reason for us to decide not to move somewhere.


Most of coastal Mexico is hot and humid for more than a "few months a year". The exception is Baja. The Sea of Cortez side is hot without humidity. The Pacific side is dry and cooler.


----------



## citlali

There is a big difference between visiting for vacations and be hot and living there and be hot. I know that when we lived in Alabama on the coast, it was hot and humid starting in April and it would continue until October. What drove everyone crazy was the duration of the hot and humid and by the time Spetember would come most people could not wait for the weather to change.
It makes a huge difference to be living there versus visiting.

This year we went to Yucatan in March to visit inland ruins and we coud not stand it after a few days and went back to the highlands for the cool weather,
I was there in November and could not wait to get out, will go back in December next year but the beaches are hot and humid for a whole lot more than a few months. 
It also makes a ot of difference if you are right on the beach or a few blocks inland if you do not get the breeze. If you love heat and humidity you should love the beach areas.


----------



## sillywilly

*6 of 1*

A few Decembers ago, we spent 2 weeks in parts of southern Ontario and northern Michigan, and NY to visit family/ friends. It was so cold and snowy we couldn't wait to get back to the rain and mid 30's temps in Victoria BC, and we could not understand how anyone would want to live in that part of North America in the winter, but millions do. And then during the summer all they do is complain about the humidity. So I guess for people like us, not minding hot and humid for a few months, to have year round sunshine and warm temperatures is the same as people back east not minding below freezing temps every day for weeks/months, blizzards, frostbite, 3-4ft of snow in one shot, whiteouts etc. Sometimes you have to take a little bit of bad to get a whole lotta good.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Off season, some of those places are nearly abandoned, restaurants close and those with the means escape to cooler climes.


----------



## citlali

The grass is always greener on the other side...we had a Mexcan guet who loved cold and was dreaming of snow and ice., some people want what they do not have...


----------



## terrybahena

Hot and humid?? Have I got a house for you!


----------



## citlali

Terry you forgot the most important, on the beach and a beautiful one at that plus a quaint village!!

The real Mexico!


----------



## makaloco

TundraGreen said:


> Most of coastal Mexico is hot and humid for more than a "few months a year". The exception is Baja. The Sea of Cortez side is hot without humidity. The Pacific side is dry and cooler.


The Sea of Cortez side gets humid during the worst of the tropical storm season, usually September and October. The main problem is that the wind drops, so you feel it more. The Pacific side tends to be windier (some people say too windy).


----------



## TundraGreen

makaloco said:


> The Sea of Cortez side gets humid during the worst of the tropical storm season, usually September and October. The main problem is that the wind drops, so you feel it more. The Pacific side tends to be windier (some people say too windy).


Thanks for the clarification. I didn't know that.


----------



## ojosazules11

sillywilly said:


> A few Decembers ago, we spent 2 weeks in parts of southern Ontario and northern Michigan, and NY to visit family/ friends. It was so cold and snowy we couldn't wait to get back to the rain and mid 30's temps in Victoria BC, and we could not understand how anyone would want to live in that part of North America in the winter, but millions do. And then during the summer all they do is complain about the humidity. So I guess for people like us, not minding hot and humid for a few months, to have year round sunshine and warm temperatures is the same as people back east not minding below freezing temps every day for weeks/months, blizzards, frostbite, 3-4ft of snow in one shot, whiteouts etc. Sometimes you have to take a little bit of bad to get a whole lotta good.


The part about complaining about the cold in winter, then complaining about the heat in summer is so true. Sometimes I think that complaining about the weather is a favourite Toronto pastime - along with complaining about the Maple Leafs (hockey team) not getting into the playoffs. 

Every winter in Toronto I miss the sun and warmth so much that I vow not to complain about the heat in summer - and I pretty much stick to that vow. Once I retire, I'll be able to just skip Canadian winters, like so many of you lucky folks!


----------



## terrybahena

I am on the Pacific side and the weather is amazing! Warm and sunny, shorts & tees, but not too hot. It is windy in the afternoon but the wind is not cold. I was told (since I've only been here 5 months), that March & April are the windy months. 

The water is not as warm as down in Guerrero (well yet anyway), but still warm enough for a swim. I was here last Aug & Sept and the heat was not humid- yippee!


----------



## AlanMexicali

terrybahena said:


> I am on the Pacific side and the weather is amazing! Warm and sunny, shorts & tees, but not too hot. It is windy in the afternoon but the wind is not cold. I was told (since I've only been here 5 months), that March & April are the windy months.
> 
> The water is not as warm as down in Guerrero (well yet anyway), but still warm enough for a swim. I was here last Aug & Sept and the heat was not humid- yippee!


Don´t get too excited about the fall and winter weather in Ensenada. This year was the warmest in 4 or 5 years. It was much cooler before this year. The wáter temp. will not get much warmer than 69 F. in mid summer. March and April sometimes has rain for weeks but this year maybe the drought will continue.


----------



## Playaboy

Take a look at the Caribbean side. Playa del Carmen is a great town. Paamul has relatively easy and inexpensive beach front living.


----------



## Hound Dog

Sincé Playaboy and AlanMexicali are writing of Playa Del Carmen and Ensenada, two different seafront environments one might find hard to imagine, and as I have had the good fortune to have been raised during the 1950s and 60s on the Alabama coast and spent all of my summers in Destin, Florida with its splendid sugar while beaches and crystalline aquamarine waters, I thought some third party input by Dawg might be fun.

When I think of Ensenada which I have not visited since the 1960s, and I must admit my recollections are dated, I think of a somewhat plain industrial town on a relatively cold and grey turbid sea with brownish beaches fed by the cold California Current, fogs and the smell of fish canneries. When I think of Playa Del Carmen, on the other hand, I think of narrow but attractive white sand coral beaches fronting beautiful crystal clear Caribbean waters but backed, on land, by typical ticky-tacky beachfront construction of Little interest. In other words, a typical beachfront town as would be found in many places throughout the world. When I contemplate what has happened to the fishing village of Destin on drop-dead gorgeous beaches and crystal aquamarine waters now that that fishing village has become a community cursed by wall-to-wall ugly high rise condominiums obscuring the beach from passers-by and turning the whole town into an unattractive beachfront ******-tonk and hot dog joint. 

Now, in comparisaon to what has happened to Playa Del Carmen and Destin over the past 30 plus years, where Terry lived on the Pacific at isolated Playa Ventura. Guerrero and Dawg lived on the Pacific at devil´s Slide on the cold California Coast just south of San Francisco, has been a Godsend but that is just because nobody really wanted to move to those places so they were not attractive to developers and their clients so what those of you seeking coastal solitude at reasonable cost need to seek out those beach front places unattractive to cotton Candy and hot dog vendors. 

Solitude on splendid coastal waters is King but takes some adjustment.


----------



## Tucson

sillywilly said:


> A few Decembers ago, we spent 2 weeks in parts of southern Ontario and northern Michigan, and NY to visit family/ friends. It was so cold and snowy we couldn't wait to get back to the rain and mid 30's temps in Victoria BC, and we could not understand how anyone would want to live in that part of North America in the winter, but millions do. And then during the summer all they do is complain about the humidity. So I guess for people like us, not minding hot and humid for a few months, to have year round sunshine and warm temperatures is the same as people back east not minding below freezing temps every day for weeks/months, blizzards, frostbite, 3-4ft of snow in one shot, whiteouts etc. Sometimes you have to take a little bit of bad to get a whole lotta good.


Sillywilly, you mentioned you don't mind hot and humid for a few months, to have year round sunshine and warm temperatures. The communities on the Yucatan peninsula, between Puerto Morelos and Tulum (Playa del Carmen, Paamul, Puerto Aventuras, Akumal) would be good places to consider visiting. They all have such a distinctly different character and appeal. Playa del Carmen is the big center here (outside of Cancun) and the airport ADO bus goes to Playa del Carmen very regularly for a very small cost. From there, Colectivos or taxis (if you have a large load) are how those of us without a car get around. The ADO buses have regular service all over Mexico, if you prefer not to own a car here. 

We own a home in Puerto Aventuras and rely on public transportation (Colectivo, ADO bus system, taxis) for everything when "everything" happens to fall outside of walking range. We noticed our community has a high proportion of Canadians that have chosen to make their homes here for much the same reasons as you expressed. For us, this part of Mexico has worked just great over the past 9 years. 

Summers are hot and humid. Windows and doors and ceiling fans do a great job of cooling things down. If you have specific questions about living here or getting around, you can always PM me. You might like to look at some local online sites to get some background info. My favorites are Pelican Free Press (newspaper) and forums Online Community & Travel Guide, Serving Playa del Carmen, Riviera Maya, & Costa Maya | In The Roo and Playa del Carmen info, as well as Articles - Articles - YoListo. Very helpful people on those forums and the online newspaper is exceptional! These are great ways to get a feeling for the local flavor of the area.


----------



## terrybahena

Ok Ouch Hound Dog! You remember a dreary Ensenada! Now I live about 15-20 miles south but on the same bay as Ensenada and the beaches are amazing. Yeah the water is colder than down in Guerrero...but not San Francisco cold (that's where I came from, too) 2 weeks ago I saw a whale jumping along the side of the bay; I've seen dolphins playing and seals doing some serious fishing. Yep, sometimes it's foggy and as Mexicali stated above we just went thru an uncommon rainless warm winter...but it is nice here.


----------



## RVGRINGO

60F and damp seems a bit uncomfortable for my old bones & would require some heat in the house. Boy, are we spoiled......


----------



## Hound Dog

terrybahena said:


> Ok Ouch Hound Dog! You remember a dreary Ensenada! Now I live about 15-20 miles south but on the same bay as Ensenada and the beaches are amazing. Yeah the water is colder than down in Guerrero...but not San Francisco cold (that's where I came from, too) 2 weeks ago I saw a whale jumping along the side of the bay; I've seen dolphins playing and seals doing some serious fishing. Yep, sometimes it's foggy and as Mexicali stated above we just went thru an uncommon rainless warm winter...but it is nice here.


As I wrote earlier, Terry, I haven´t been to Ensenada since the 1960s when that town was the end of the paved road or, if memory serves me, any road at all heading south beyond cow trails. I´m pleased you are happy in Ensenada´s mild climate moderated by the tail-end of the "cold" California Current (and bear in mind, I am a born and bred Gulf of Mexico boy who last lived in that area on the shores of Mobile Bay just up from Dauphin Island in 1971 so my definition of "cold" may be different from yours having grown up in Northern California) and to a Gulf of Mexico boy any seawater temperatura below 80F was cold. Even though we are personally unacquainted, I am pleased for you that you have taken a liking to Coastal Northern Baja along the Pacific after what you have described as unpleasant experiences in Guerrero and at Rocky Point. 

As you know, Citlali and I are the people who spent a night at your old home in Playa Ventura, Guerrero when we were entertaining the notion of buying a beachfront home between our present two residences in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas and Ajijic, Jalisco. We had surmised that Playa Ventura might be a good place within reasonable driving distance of both of those towns but found the location to be a bit remote from both of those places. We are still looking at winter beachfront alternatives but are concentrating on the rather primitive Chiapas Coast, the Oaxaca Coast and, possibly, the stretch of Gulf Coast from Progreso to Isla Holbox. We consider the Caribbean north of Tulum to be somewhat overpriced for what one gets as we are not divers but that is just a personal opinión and to each his/her own I say.

Your place at Playa Ventura and the small, somewhat isolated coastal village in which it is located are enticing and I would recommend that area and, especially your beach house right on the wild Pacific to readers attracted to remote living on a beautiful beach with an untamed ocean at one´s doorstep. A fine place but too far for us when we are within four hours or so from our choice of the Chiapas, Oaxaca or Jalisco coasts. 

Once again, I am glad you are enjoying Northern Baja coastal living. Obviously, we were also attracted to living on the Pacific albeit in the San Francisco Bay Area where, when one speaks of cold wáter one is speaking of seriously freezing-your-b"tt-off.cold, not the coolish waters of an Ensenada.


----------



## Jolga

First, Silly Willy, a warm welcome to the forum.

We are also originally from Canada, Edmonton to be exact. Since last August I am proud to say that my wife and I are now Mazatlecos. I will let you on my one big problem with Mazatlan and Mexico. I think and talk about it every day. It's ...........

WHY DIDN'T I MOVE HERE SOONER! Excuse me while I go and kick myself for the umpteenth time. (returns after 5 minutes) 

There, that should teach me. I waited until I was 64, I suffered in the climate - change, stress and the other million problems that are afflicting Canada. We did try Panama for a while. Bought a house which was never built so we had to sue to get our money back. We found the weather to be slightly better in Panama but that's about it. It is not as safe as Mazatlan, the plane ticket prices will take your breath away and the trips themselves take eons. The infrastructure there is still in its infancy and unfortunately it has gone from being a country that was relatively undiscovered to "has arrived" meaning over-inflated real estate prices and general gouging have set in. The only way to move your things there is by boat and that too will set you back a second mortgage.

So we visited Mazatlan last year and fell in love. Here's the good, the bad, and the ugly about Mazatlan. 

The Good: The weather which is already great is going to continue like this, if not even better. Here is a noted weather expert's take on this:

1. Warmer temperatures as the increase AZ and California enjoyed

2. Milder conditions overall, including less wind off the ocean. This as a direct result of the Jet Stream steering away North Pacific storms, which also causes the warmer temperatures both north and south of the border

Sorry about the bad news for our Northern friends, however at least you can also expect nice weather for your Maz vacation next winter...

We love our life here so much. I found a job as a Part-time Internet English teacher. Makes me feel useful and helps make ends meet. My wife and I realized our dream to have Zumba classes 3 times a week ... outdoors, in a shaded park on the malecon!! How cool is that?:bounce: Oh, and did I mention that the classes are free?
I am taking Spanish lessons 3 times a week for 750 pesos a month with a top University teacher. Our CFE power bill is only 525 pesos a month for a 1600 sq foot ocean view condo. I have had my new Mexican bought car for 7 months and have only put 1700 kilometers on it. As we are within walking distance of almost everything.

I could go on and on about Mazatlan but I see that this already too long so it will have to be for another posting. Sorry, you'll have to wait a bit to get the bad and the ugly.... if I can ever finish the good :smile:


----------



## terrybahena

Can you tell a little bit more about this internet teaching job? Do you need to be a certified teacher? Or ESL teacher?


----------



## Jolga

Sure Terrybahena I can tell you the little I know about the qualifications for this specific job. The young man I replaced and who gave me my training, is not a certified teacher, however, he is very smart, computer literate and types at demonic speeds.

As for myself, I am a certified ESL teacher with a MA and 30 years experience from grade 4 to College Level.


----------



## Isla Verde

Jolga said:


> Sure Terrybahena I can tell you the little I know about the qualifications for this specific job. The young man I replaced and who gave me my training, is not a certified teacher, however, he is very smart, computer literate and types at demonic speeds.
> .


I didn't realize that being a super-speedy typist helps to make you a qualified online English teacher.


----------



## Jolga

Isla Verde said:


> I didn't realize that being a super-speedy typist helps to make you a qualified online English teacher.


Neither did I until I saw him typing out all the students' verbal responses, then I got that sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach as I said to myself " How in heaven will I ever match that?" Well it turned to be another case of negative projection on my part, as my Latin American students are kind, forgiving and respectful. Online teaching has given a new impetus to my career and what's more no more chalk dust with the electronic whiteboard.


----------



## Isla Verde

Jolga said:


> Neither did I until I saw him typing out all the students' verbal responses, then I got that sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach as I said to myself " How in heaven will I ever match that?" Well it turned to be another case of negative projection on my part, as my Latin American students are kind, forgiving and respectful. Online teaching has given a new impetus to my career and what's more no more chalk dust with the electronic whiteboard.


I am a professional English teacher with many years of experience under my belt. Never having taught English online and with no desire to do so, to be honest, I don't understand why the teacher has to type out his students' responses. Sounds like a weird teaching method to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Perhaps she meant typing responses *to* the students. However, it may be that the verbal responses needed to be typed for her to be able to critique them and send them to the student as a text document.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Perhaps she meant typing responses *to* the students. However, it may be that the verbal responses needed to be typed for her to be able to critique them and send them to the student as a text document.


Jolga wrote "typing out all the students' responses", a rather cumbersome and not very effective way to teach, in my not so humble opinion!


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Jolga wrote "typing out all the students' responses", a rather cumbersome and not very effective way to teach, in my not so humble opinion!


Actually I can see where this time consumig diddy can help when correcting their errors. I find reading a word or writting [typing] a phrase really helps me to remmeber the word or phrase. Also in the past looking up a word in my pocket dictionary helped me to remmeber better than simply hearing it and repeating it a few times on the spot. Writing it in my pocket note pad and reviewing it latter was also a great improvement over orally repeating it many times.

I learnt these tricks slowly but did get results. I still read signs all over the place when not driving myself around. When I am driving I watch the vehicles except at red lights, then I read signs.


----------



## Jolga

Being a more auditory type teacher and considering that the live teacher section on the website is a conversation one, I have opted for a hybrid approach. I only type the responses on the board which need more explanation and I will type IPA Internatinal Phonetic Alphabet spelling to help them visualize their pronunciation. But that's just me, there are as many ways of teaching as there are teachers. And as the French say so aptly: " Vive la difference!"


----------



## dichosalocura

Take into consideration that many folks that move to the coast find themselves vacationing in the highlands during the summer humid months......also many find themselves gravitating towards Lake Chapala to experience its nearly perfect climate and to experience the quasi cosmopolitan environment running along its north shore south of Guadalajara to find themselves in the large Canadian and American expat community. If Hawaii interests you, Lake Chapala may not have all the sand and waves, but the views and vegetation are equitable. It has been said that everything that grows in Hawaii also grows at Lake Chapala. Living along this giant lake surrounded by high mountains and green vegetation and stable climate kind of feels similar to Hawaii.


----------



## kimo

*Consider Manzanillo or Mazatlan*

Keeping this thread ON TOPIC  have you considered Manzanillo or Mazatlan? Manzanillo is more of a working class city with about 150k people + -, they have WalMart, Sams Club, Home Depot, and lot of other nob familiar business'. Mazatlan is more touristy and about 3 times the population (450k) of Manzanillo, but Maz also has way more English speaking expats, and a lot more nob familiar business' like Costco, (not sure if its open yet), and of course Walmart etc etc. You will need to have a better grasp of the Spanish language in Manzanillo than Maztatlan, and real estate will be a more expensive in Mazatlan. Manzanillo tends to be warmer as its closer to the equator, but the difference may not be noticeable to some people. That's my 2 pesos worth.


----------



## adoborepublic

Hmmn. Mazatlan. Thanks for the info. I think I will be going to that town in my next holiday. A friend of mine is already living there, she's inviting us to come over but I still have a lot of ground to cover in the Yucatan Peninsula! I haven't been to Merida yet! Though, your post makes me wanna change plans. We'll see.



Jolga said:


> First, Silly Willy, a warm welcome to the forum.
> 
> We are also originally from Canada, Edmonton to be exact. Since last August I am proud to say that my wife and I are now Mazatlecos. I will let you on my one big problem with Mazatlan and Mexico. I think and talk about it every day. It's ...........
> 
> WHY DIDN'T I MOVE HERE SOONER! Excuse me while I go and kick myself for the umpteenth time. (returns after 5 minutes)
> 
> There, that should teach me. I waited until I was 64, I suffered in the climate - change, stress and the other million problems that are afflicting Canada. We did try Panama for a while. Bought a house which was never built so we had to sue to get our money back. We found the weather to be slightly better in Panama but that's about it. It is not as safe as Mazatlan, the plane ticket prices will take your breath away and the trips themselves take eons. The infrastructure there is still in its infancy and unfortunately it has gone from being a country that was relatively undiscovered to "has arrived" meaning over-inflated real estate prices and general gouging have set in. The only way to move your things there is by boat and that too will set you back a second mortgage.
> 
> So we visited Mazatlan last year and fell in love. Here's the good, the bad, and the ugly about Mazatlan.
> 
> The Good: The weather which is already great is going to continue like this, if not even better. Here is a noted weather expert's take on this:
> 
> 1. Warmer temperatures as the increase AZ and California enjoyed
> 
> 2. Milder conditions overall, including less wind off the ocean. This as a direct result of the Jet Stream steering away North Pacific storms, which also causes the warmer temperatures both north and south of the border
> 
> Sorry about the bad news for our Northern friends, however at least you can also expect nice weather for your Maz vacation next winter...
> 
> We love our life here so much. I found a job as a Part-time Internet English teacher. Makes me feel useful and helps make ends meet. My wife and I realized our dream to have Zumba classes 3 times a week ... outdoors, in a shaded park on the malecon!! How cool is that?:bounce: Oh, and did I mention that the classes are free?
> I am taking Spanish lessons 3 times a week for 750 pesos a month with a top University teacher. Our CFE power bill is only 525 pesos a month for a 1600 sq foot ocean view condo. I have had my new Mexican bought car for 7 months and have only put 1700 kilometers on it. As we are within walking distance of almost everything.
> 
> I could go on and on about Mazatlan but I see that this already too long so it will have to be for another posting. Sorry, you'll have to wait a bit to get the bad and the ugly.... if I can ever finish the good :smile:


----------



## c.esposito

Yucatan could be a good place to stay, have time to take a look of Merida City, a nice place and safe city too.


----------



## c.esposito

Merida City is the safety city in Mexico, is growing and is locate 20 minutes from the beach (Golf of mexico) Progreso is the main port. There are a big community of Expat from Canada and USA that they are living on the coast or into the city.


----------



## Jolga

Sorry, I have been very busy but now have a moment to continue this little good, bad, and the ugly report on Mazatlan. The good is complete so let's get on to the bad & the ugly:
Our tourists all rave about the unique-in-the world pulmonias and yes they are very interesting and romantic but the constant bickering about the fares got us so fed up that we purchased a new Mexican car. Yes, there is a good bus service but my wife wasn't on board so .... happy wife, happy life.
Owning a Mexican vehicle means you have to get Sinaloa license plates. This was one of the worst experiences of our lives.  I was on the verge of insanity and my wife was reduced to tears but ultimately after 3 days, sped out over 6 weeks we succeeded in getting the Santa Placas. My suggestion is GET A COYOTE he will do it for you, it just wasn't worth what we went through. If we had only known.
Other brushes with bureaucracy were difficult but doable. I got a curp, INAPAM card (Seniors discounts) Telmex Internet, permanente cards & phone to name a few.
There is a sizable number of stray dogs that wander the city, they are not dangerous but are a reminder that there is a lot of work to be done in that area.
The first couple of months our food bills were horrendously high as we didn't know how to shop or what to buy. Now we have brought them down about 50% and all is well.
Many Mazetlecos are litter-bugs, I pick up after them when I can. They are like us in Canada about 40 years ago before we caught on. It's probably a matter of teaching the teachers and they will pass it along to the children.
We don't buy food in the popular markets because they raise their prices when they see you are a ******. Mega can't do that, everybody pays the same price and we like that the store is spotless. The markets.... not so much. Wednesdays they have discounts on fruits and vegetables which no one in the city can match.
Mazatlecos are very, very noisy. During Carnaval, Semana Santa and Semana de la moto we sleep in the mountain-side guest room away from the malecon side master bedroom and break out our trusty earplugs. If you are very noise-sensitive then do not buy in the Historical El Centro Olas Altas area on the malecon. We are fine now, but it was an adjustment.
Phew!! Spanish is tough, we are now in the subjunctive, my teacher says that in 2 months I have progressed remarkably but I feel I am struggling..... then suddenly I surprise myself and have a real-time conversation and it works
You have to enjoy taking cold showers during August, September and October. Also do as the Mexicans do, lay off the unhealthy air conditioning, open the back door (with screens everywhere to counter the insects) and let that cooling ocean breeze come in and do its job. We have brand new mini-splits and, I am proud to say, have never felt the need to turn them on..... ok Im fibbing the first night we were in climate shock but the next night ran it only for a half hour, then that was it... no more... nada, ever again.
I guess that's about it for the major problems. The rest are the usual niggling annoyances of life which occur. 
If you think they are not so bad... then you should come and try out Mazatlan. You will see why this wonderful "Poor Man's Monaco" (my term) is in a Renaissance of sorts.


----------



## adoborepublic

Thanks, Jolga for continuing the story of your saga in Mazatlan 

Now, there you go. It was like being transported back to Manila again! Stray dogs, cats and mouse. I'm very used to avoiding animal poop on the street. Done that for more than 30 years.  Using "fixers" to fasten paperwork - does not only happen in getting a drivers license or car registration. They're very prevalent in every government office - passport, business registration, city hall... you name it. Specially if you don't speak Filipino, you'll have to depend on those guys! I don't know if "fixing" still happen in the Philippines nowadays but during my time there, it was the norm!

So, yeah. I think I can adapt well to those kind of situations. I don't mind going over those stuff again, as long as they leave me in peace after we've done our transaction!

Now, you really made me want to go visit Mazatlan! 



Jolga said:


> Sorry, I have been very busy but now have a moment to continue this little good, bad, and the ugly report on Mazatlan. The good is complete so let's get on to the bad & the ugly:
> Our tourists all rave about the unique-in-the world pulmonias and yes they are very interesting and romantic but the constant bickering about the fares got us so fed up that we purchased a new Mexican car. Yes, there is a good bus service but my wife wasn't on board so .... happy wife, happy life........


----------



## AlanMexicali

Sinaloenses are a very noisy bunch I have found also. The home of Banda music which is noise, not music. IMO "Compa" one of their favorite names to call someone from Sinaloa.


----------



## Jolga

AlanMexicali said:


> Sinaloenses are a very noisy bunch I have found also. The home of Banda music which is noise, not music. IMO "Compa" one of their favorite names to call someone from Sinaloa.


Banda appears to be an acquired taste such as vegemite or my wife's caviar (she's Russian). It sounds to me like the musicians aren't playing together and are just creating a cacophony; it really grates on our ears. :lalala: There is hope for we non-banda people though. My young Mexican Zumba friends don't like it either so the future is looking brighter. Also this year during the Carnaval parade almost all the floats were playing Zumba fuego music and it got the spectators, young and old, dancing in the streets. I was one of the old (cough, cough) ones. :hat:


----------



## sillywilly

lagoloo said:


> "but being Canadian, not do-able as theres the 6 month per years rule. "
> Does this mean that you are only going to spend 6 months a year outside of Canada?
> .


Didn't see your question before, so just to clarify, the 6 month rule was in reference to us wanting to live in Hawaii year round, but unable to because we can't stay in the U.S for more than 180 days per year, and having a second home somewhere else for the other 6 months is out of the picture because so much of our finances would be tied up with the high cost of owning and living in Hawaii, especially because our retirement dream is to live beach front. in a place that's warm year round, Which is why we are thinking of Mexico or other places. Looking like Mazatlan is going to be our first choice if we decide on Mexico, but time will tell where we end up. lane:


----------



## RVGRINGO

I love Mazatlan, but later today it will be 96F and over 80% humidity, requiring hiding out in an air conditioned space with Mexican CFE rates for electricity, which would put me in the poor house. So, you might want to consider two residences in Mexico; one on the beach and one in the cooler, drier highlands for the summer/fall hot & humid season. Warm is nice, but hot and stifling is not. The other option is to live in the highlands, just hours from the beach, and drive down as you desire. Your body will thank you, and so will your budget.


----------



## citlali

I did not see anything about the bad in Mazatlan that is not true everywhere else in Mexico except may be for the banda and the heat and humidity. Banda is everywhere but it not the only thing thank God..


----------



## sillywilly

RVGRINGO said:


> I love Mazatlan, but later today it will be 96F and over 80% humidity, requiring hiding out in an air conditioned space with Mexican CFE rates for electricity, which would put me in the poor house. So, you might want to consider two residences in Mexico; one on the beach and one in the cooler, drier highlands for the summer/fall hot & humid season. Warm is nice, but hot and stifling is not. The other option is to live in the highlands, just hours from the beach, and drive down as you desire. Your body will thank you, and so will your budget.


Just like some people can adapt, or at least tolerate months of frigid winter cold and snow you find in places like NY, Boston, Chicago, Toronto, Montreal etc etc, , Some people, like us, can adapt to hot and humid. As I mentioned in "permalink #6, we have been in hot (100+), and humid for over a week, (thunderstorms and rain every day), and yes it can make you a bit wet and sticky, but you adapt, but keep in mind, its during some of the hot and humid time of year that we would go back to BC to visit family and friends, since it would also be hot and dry there, (70's-80's +) but not humid, and would also do other travelling like to Hawaii to visit friends we have there. I do see your point, but its like me reading the Canada forum, and not understanding why anyone would want to move Canada, especially to the parts that have, (to me) such cold and miserable winters, but whats surprising, is a lot of people posting there don't seem to know anything about the weather where they are wanting to move, where as we know what the weather in Mazatlan is like at all different times of the year. As for electricity rates, for January/February our electric bill was $550 , (we get a bill every 2 months) and have electric heat, but for July/August it will probably only be $150., So think we could handle using A/C if it got really hot in Mazatlan.


----------



## drope

Justina said:


> I lived in Mexico for many years but presume you are talking of Canadian dollars and don't know the conversion rate. However, I believe that Costa Rica is quite expensive while the others you mention could, apart from the weather, become a bit too chaotic for you.
> Why don't you look at Zihuatanejo, not ixtapa, although that is included in the airport sign. It's a lovely little town, basically a fishing village but caters to foreigners.
> I can't answer your other questions.


Zihautanejo is not a quaint little fishing village as you are trying to intimate. it is not a large tourist place like Ixtapa but is certainly a tourist destination.
Even 15 years ago the expansion of condos,etc. was mind boggling compared to the first time we went there.


----------



## Jolga

RVGRINGO said:


> I love Mazatlan, but later today it will be 96F and over 80% humidity, requiring hiding out in an air conditioned space with Mexican CFE rates for electricity, which would put me in the poor house. So, you might want to consider two residences in Mexico; one on the beach and one in the cooler, drier highlands for the summer/fall hot & humid season. Warm is nice, but hot and stifling is not. The other option is to live in the highlands, just hours from the beach, and drive down as you desire. Your body will thank you, and so will your budget.


Yes RV, thriving... not just surviving Maz in the summer does take some planning and foresight. Also, it is not for everyone, but we absolutely love the summer even more that the winter. Now before everyone thinks we are insane, let me explain.
First, if anyone is ... how shall I say this delicately... carrying a few extra pounds, you will find it hotter than if your weight were proportional to your height.
Next, is the common misconception about air conditioning. If.... and this is a big if, you are in an ocean view condo, house or rental apartment you will NOT need any air-conditioning. Just do as the Mexicans do, open the back door and the ocean side doors and you will have a 20 - 40 km/hr breeze blowing through your apartment 365 days a year. Of course since May first we have been using our ceiling fans for added comfort, but as you know, these are not energy intensive.
Speaking of energy usage, CFE, our electrical utility, has special subsidized electric rates from May until Nov 1. This allows people who live away from the ocean breezes to run their AC and not suffer a great financial hit. 
When winter arrives most people turn off their air as the winter rates can be punishing. Our electrical bill averages out to around 530 pesos per month. That's about $41. This is for a 1500 sq ft condo with a full sized fridge, 2 computers and 2 televisions with HD sound systems. We even splurge on a 6ft indoor water-wall (pump + light) during the subsidized season. yes the wife is into Feng Shui Granted we do have owners in our building who run their fans and ac 24/7 365 and don't seem to care how much it costs but ... different strokes ....
Other advantages of the summer here: prices everywhere go down and the quality of service goes up. The sunsets are even better due to the increased cloud cover. If you are into body surfing, surfing or boogie-boarding summer is the time for Hawaii type waves. A note of caution though, some days I just don't go out, as they are too big to be safely enjoyed even by a fanatic like Yours Truly.
Summer is the time to enjoy the Mexican tradition of the afternoon siesta, it gets you through the hottest part of the day, boy they ARE smart about the climate here. I take my siesta out on the ocean balcony in the brisk breeze I mentioned. (priceless!!!)
And last but not least don't try and fight the climate, go with it. Drink lots of cool (not cold) water and you will feel great. If you do all this then you too will get weird looks from people when you say "We love the heat and summer is the best season here"


----------



## sillywilly

Jolga said:


> First, Silly Willy, a warm welcome to the forum.
> We are also originally from Canada, Edmonton to be exact. Since last August I am proud to say that my wife and I are now Mazatlecos. I will let you on my one big problem with Mazatlan and Mexico. I think and talk about it every day. It's ...........
> WHY DIDN'T I MOVE HERE SOONER! Excuse me while I go and kick myself for the umpteenth time. (returns after 5 minutes) :


If we choose Mexico we are 95% sure it will be Mazatlan, so can i ask you a few questions? Are you living there year round? if so, you have said, "I found a job as a Part-time Internet English teacher. Makes me feel useful and helps make ends meet"... so would that mean you didn't have the required income for a visa? if so, then what category did you use to qualify for a visa? and did you have any problems getting a visa? Also, we would be buying an ocean front condo, are there any area's you would not recommend, and why, we hope to not need a car, but would still want easy bus or cheap taxis to get to Costco, WalMart etc, We don't want to be in the middle of now where, but don't want to be to close to noisy, over run by tourist area's either, any suggestions? Gracias.


----------



## lagoloo

In recent days, someone posted that there is a Mazatlan residents' forum and gave the name of it. I think they could be most useful about living there.


----------



## sillywilly

lagoloo said:


> In recent days, someone posted that there is a Mazatlan residents' forum and gave the name of it. I think they could be most useful about living there.


Sure you aren't thinking of "Manzamigo's" which is for Manzanillo not Mazatlan


----------



## Jolga

sillywilly said:


> If we choose Mexico we are 95% sure it will be Mazatlan, so can i ask you a few questions? Are you living there year round? if so, you have said, "I found a job as a Part-time Internet English teacher. Makes me feel useful and helps make ends meet"... so would that mean you didn't have the required income for a visa? if so, then what category did you use to qualify for a visa? and did you have any problems getting a visa? Also, we would be buying an ocean front condo, are there any area's you would not recommend, and why, we hope to not need a car, but would still want easy bus or cheap taxis to get to Costco, WalMart etc, We don't want to be in the middle of now where, but don't want to be to close to noisy, over run by tourist area's either, any suggestions? Gracias.


Sillywilly. For the 6 months prior to applying for our Permanente Cards I had sufficient income to do so. With the Permanente you are allowed to legally work in Mexico. I would strongly suggest that you use a coyote to help you with the application. The best one is Angel Flores. He is right next to the Immigration Office.
When you are ready to start the process in Canada send him an email so he will register you in his database and you will save time later when you arrive. He is highly competent and is treated by immigration as a virtual member of the staff.

Angel Cruz 
Prol. Aquiles Serdan 410
Col. Fracc. Playa Sur. C.P. 82040
Mazatlan, Sinaloa, Mexico
Tel. (669) 193 - 6441
[email protected]
[email protected]


As to exactly where to live, that is tricky for me to counsel you. I can tell you what we did though, I contacted several agents and the best one we found was Shaun. He is also our neighbour now. He drove us around to every suitable place that precisely met the criteria that we gave him. He is smart, articulate and knows Maz like the back of his hand.

Shaun Klynstra

Solutions Mazatlan

Maz 4 Sale And Rent

Mazatlan Escapes
Maz4SaleAndRent - Mazatlan Real Estate - Homes, Condos, Land, Rentals, Vacation Rentals - Bienes Raices - Casas, Condos, Terrenos en Venta y Renta 

Solutions Mazatlán

Solutions Mazatlán
Office: 011-52-669-981-5730

Office from US & CAN: 1-619-550-2675

Mazatlan Cell: 011-521-669-110-8962

One last thing might be important for you to know. Tropical storms do not develop within 5 degrees of the equator as they can't get spinning there. Maz, being right on the tropic of cancer (same latitude as Honolulu) you should consider the risk of a hurricane hitting your condo or house. We are quite fortunate here, for unlike The Yucatan and The Cabos, we are in a yellow zone, they are in a red one. This means that most hurricanes will glance off us and we don't suffer the brunt of their force. I think the last major one was 30 years ago. This year they are calling for 15 named storms of which 7 or 8 could develop into major ones. Of course they could also be completely wrong. Being the nervous, slightly anal, individuals that we are, we have decided to install motorized, remote controlled, aluminum storm shutters on all our ocean facing windows. Mucho dinero, but how much is a good night's sleep worth? Same thing with dengue fever. Not much risk of getting it in the city, but we put screens on all our windows and doors just in case. Moreover, my wife is a not a big fan of sharing our bedroom with the little black lizards that used to wander in from our beautiful mountain jungle in the back.


----------



## Hound Dog

> ...Being the nervous, slightly anal, individuals that we are, we have decided to install motorized, remote controlled, aluminum storm shutters on all our ocean facing windows. Mucho dinero, but how much is a good night's sleep worth? Same thing with dengue fever. Not much risk of getting it in the city, but we put screens on all our windows and doors just in case. Moreover, my wife is a not a big fan of sharing our bedroom with the little black lizards that used to wander in from our beautiful mountain jungle in the back.


Ah, yes, remote controlled aluminium storm shutters and screens on Windows to hope to preclude invasions by hurricanes and our flying and creeping amigos of the night. I am reminded that my wife and I of 43 years were married at the Mobile County courthouse and lived our first year together living in a shack on this indescribably beautiful lage lot on Mobile Bay at the mouth of the splendid Fowl River. A more gorgeous piece of land is hard to imagine and one could take one´s boat out into Mobile Bay or a few miles down to the Gulf or up river through swamps and bayous of extraordinary beauty. That was in 1971. In 1972 we moved to San Francisco. In 1979, Hurricane Frederick paseed through Mon Luis Island where our honeymoon cottage was located and when we returned to Mobile Bay in the 1980s, there wasn,t even a trace of that shack left because Hurricane Frederick had blown that baby out into the Gulf in splinters never to be seen again. Someone had built a noisy and obnoxious shipyard at that beautiful setting and, in the process had destroyed those ancient and beautifful gardens which were started some 50 years before we moved there in 1971 Such is life. Forget the screens. Let the bugs in.


----------



## Justina

Yes Drope, you are probably right
I first went there 33 years ago. It had about three streets and I thought I had encountered heaven.
After that we went about three times a year until about five years ago. I did have dreams about buying a little piece of land there. I did see the incredible push on selling land and the rise of condos.


----------

